# My savannah monitors new cage.



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am going to be putting him into a 30 long. Ho long do you think that will last? As in years. I think for a while. Around 2?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Pictures coming in about 30 minutes when i switch tanks and clean sh*t out.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Here. My snake is in his permanent home up top. the Sav monitor is on the bottom.







I love this new setup.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

A better savannah monitor cage picture.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

cool setup.... but all i know is wat are u gonna do when that monitor get around 4 feet?!?


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> I am going to be putting him into a 30 long. Ho long do you think that will last? As in years. I think for a while. Around 2?


 Not likely. If you feed him correctly, have the proper temp, and have the proper lighting (doesnt look like you do) he will outgrow even your largest tank in a couple years.
And get that Ball a hide box.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, yea you are right tank I didn't think this over. He will be good in there for about 1 year. I am going to call my Zoo up and be like I have a 1 1/2 foot Savannah monitor in great condition do you want to take it for me.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

your savannah will outgrow that tank very fast. expect him to hit 2'+ in less than a year







and you will need to make a custom enclosure for him









and like tank said, why dont you have the proper lighting on your tanks? that can cause alot of problems for your reptiles


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Well, yea you are right tank I didn't think this over. He will be good in there for about 1 year. I am going to call my Zoo up and be like I have a 1 1/2 foot Savannah monitor in great condition do you want to take it for me.


 I would be willing to bet that theres not a ZOO in the country that would want the Monitor.







BUT.........if you take the time to build him a proper enclosure, give him the right lighting and heat, and feed him right he will turn into one big beautiful mother f**ker!!









In my honest opinion I am far more impressed with a keeper that has only ONE properly cared for herp than a guy with a bigger collection of half assed put together enclosures with animals that are unable to become the beasts they can!!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, if you are imputting that I am half assing my animals then that kinda pisses me off. I do everything I am suposed to do with my animals. I feed them properly, I give them ther right amount of food, water, and light. I don't half ass my sh*t.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Is this half assing it. Did I take enough time to build a nice enclosure?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Thats my Hedgehog tank here. Just wait. I already have my plans for my monitors cage drew up, but it's kinda stupid to build one when he won't grow out of this cage for almost a year.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Ok, if you are imputting that I am half assing my animals then that kinda pisses me off. I do everything I am suposed to do with my animals. I feed them properly, I give them ther right amount of food, water, and light. I don't half ass my sh*t.


 WHOA!! Not inputing anything here. Your setups are fine. That comment was not directed at you in any way, I should have made that clear....my bad. I was just making a point and should have explained that. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm a bit concerned about your python cage. I don't see a heater or any hiding places.

How do you have it set up?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

He has a full covering UV bulb at the top of his tank. Then he has another basking light that i had flipped off for the moment because it was putting a huge blind mark into the pictures. He has a heater that goes under his cage too. But all of his wood and hiding spaces are out, because I want to make sure he doesn't have mites again, because I don't feel like wasting more money replacing decor for his tank for the second time. He does have one half hollowed out log to hide in.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> He has a full covering UV bulb at the top of his tank. Then he has another basking light that i had flipped off for the moment because it was putting a huge blind mark into the pictures. He has a heater that goes under his cage too. But all of his wood and hiding spaces are out, because I want to make sure he doesn't have mites again, because I don't feel like wasting more money replacing decor for his tank for the second time. He does have one half hollowed out log to hide in.


 i dont know tro much about snakes but that sounds pretty good to me


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> He has a full covering UV bulb at the top of his tank. Then he has another basking light that i had flipped off for the moment because it was putting a huge blind mark into the pictures. He has a heater that goes under his cage too. But all of his wood and hiding spaces are out, because I want to make sure he doesn't have mites again, because I don't feel like wasting more money replacing decor for his tank for the second time. He does have one half hollowed out log to hide in.


 Set up sounds good. A couple questions.........Do you keep the basking light AND the under tank heater on the same side of the cage? Also what kind of substrate is that in the pic??









You know if you do not have a UV bulb on your monitor cage (cant tell from pic) you could swipe the one from your pythons cage. Your Ball doesnt need it at all, but for the monitor its pretty much a must have. Just a thought!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, tank you are my new adviser for reptiles. I read the exact oposite for them. Ok, no the heater and the basking light are on opposite sides. So you say give the monitor the UV light. I will do.







You are getting very handy.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

With the monitor I have a sand substitute. And with the ball python I have wood chips.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i think i read somewhere that a sand substrate can cause respritatory problems with young monitors . . . could be wrong tho. how long have you had that ball?? i just picked up a baby 3 days ago.

got any better pics of the sav?? i had to sell mine when i moved across the country









~Will.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes sand isnt the best for young monitors and many other small lizzards. the risk of impaction is high when you use sand. I use indoor/outdoor carpet and it works and looks great


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

The indoor/outdoor carpet works great for snakes and small lizards but I think that the Monitor would spend all his time pushing it up and trying to get under it. They have large claws and know how to use em! LOL! Also I dont believe that the sand will be a problem for him. Its way to small to cause impaction even in a young Savannah. Also ive never heard of sand causing resp. problems. Im gonna look that one up when I log off.








As for the wood chips, ive never used them. They look great but when youve got large snakes that like to crawl through their water bowls it can get messy. Even moldy if not kept up with. One thing to remember is to NEVER NEVER NEVER use cedar wood chips of any kind with a reptile.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

> The indoor/outdoor carpet works great for snakes and small lizards but I think that the Monitor would spend all his time pushing it up and trying to get under it. They have large claws and know how to use em! LOL!


you dont have to worry about that if you use double stick tape and stick it to the botton of the tank


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> > The indoor/outdoor carpet works great for snakes and small lizards but I think that the Monitor would spend all his time pushing it up and trying to get under it. They have large claws and know how to use em! LOL!
> 
> 
> you dont have to worry about that if you use double stick tape and stick it to the botton of the tank


 that is a very good idea, i should tell my friend who has a baby savanha monitor


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> > The indoor/outdoor carpet works great for snakes and small lizards but I think that the Monitor would spend all his time pushing it up and trying to get under it. They have large claws and know how to use em! LOL!
> 
> 
> you dont have to worry about that if you use double stick tape and stick it to the botton of the tank


 I never thought of that. But do you have to replace the two sided tape every time you clean the cage??


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

TANK said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > > The indoor/outdoor carpet works great for snakes and small lizards but I think that the Monitor would spend all his time pushing it up and trying to get under it. They have large claws and know how to use em! LOL!
> ...


 or if he wants, i'm sure he could go right through the middle of the carpet


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

TANK said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > > The indoor/outdoor carpet works great for snakes and small lizards but I think that the Monitor would spend all his time pushing it up and trying to get under it. They have large claws and know how to use em! LOL!
> ...


 no you dont have to replace it every time. i replace it once every 3-4 carpet cleanings cuz you get a bunch of stuff on it and it begins to stick less.

and i have never had anything get trough this stuff. the owner of my lfs told me about this awhile ago and he uses it w/ his huge sulcata(spelling?) tortoises and they havent gone trough it


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I have the right lighting now. I had lighting on it but I just took er off to get good pictures. I would post some new ones but my digital is gone.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> am going to be putting him into a 30 long. Ho long do you think that will last? As in years. I think for a while. Around 2?


more like around 4-6 months for a 30 long. a well fed baby sav will grow a mesureable amount in a week. this also depends on if it a hatchling or juvinile.

If you wanted to keep it in a temp setup a 75 gal might last a year but would get very tight in those last few months.

keep in mind that a monitor must be able to thermoregulate properly and for that he would need to stretch out fully in the cool part of the cage as well as the hot part while keeping the whole body in each area equally the same temp ie: its head should be the same temp as the body and tail, which will be hard once he starts growing to half the size of the enclosure.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

2 words....Custom Cage


----------



## Kerrie (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a Savannah Monitor Question... how old do they get? Im interested in one right now that is 7 yrs old.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You can expect 6-9 years, but there is a record of a 12 year old animal (12 years captive) that was actually older for it was a w/c animal and actual age was unkown.


----------



## Kerrie (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you


----------

